# Climbing spikes - styles preferences?



## davidwyby (Dec 8, 2009)

Going to be climbing Salt Cedars with thick, loose, crumbly, deeply grooved bark. Tree damage not a issue, I want to bite and stick. I run a machine and weld shop, planning to make my own. Thinking something like a flat steel strap formed into a stirrup with a tightening strap over the top and around the calves and a long sharp round? spike welded to it, angled out and forward a bit. 

Thanks.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 9, 2009)

Sticking the tree well is not the tough part. Any point sharpened to about 30° will do the job. You might consider buying replacement gaffs and then welding them to whatever you fabricate.

The biggest issue is how comfortable you will be. I doubt if you can make a good comfortable pair in the amount of time it would take to just pay for a good set of commercial climbers.

I just got my new set of Geckos today. This really looks like something I will be pleased with. I haven't had any spurs for over 2 years now: stolen by employees. 

Now that I got me spikes, I need to line up a whole bunch of tree trimming...Har, Har, Har...


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Dec 9, 2009)

*climbing spikes*

Kiein with Buc Pads and Bashlin for years


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not super concerned about comfort, they won't be worn a lot. Don't wanna spend much or anything if I can help it.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 9, 2009)

*comfort makes all the difference in the world!*



David B said:


> I'm not super concerned about comfort, they won't be worn a lot. Don't wanna spend much or anything if I can help it.



your gonna learn things about your feet and the rest of your body you never knew.

at least look for a good used set on Ebay or #############

it's not all in the gaffs.good boots are a must.take advice from guys that live in gaffs.you need to clear your mind of all the stuff you think before you have even done it.


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 9, 2009)

This is what I have in mind for shanks....I wear Caterpillar Alaskas. 

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Spurs_5/Climbers-426


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 9, 2009)

Those look like linemans gaffs. The spikes don't have a real good length or angle for deep bark.

Inquire, you can usually buy either style for the same price.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 9, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Those look like linemans gaffs. The spikes don't have a real good length or angle for deep bark.
> 
> Inquire, you can usually buy either style for the same price.



Agreed you will need tree gaffs for what your planning on climbing.

As a bare minimum I would start with something like this


Permanent Gaffs
Replaceable Gaffs

Personally I use Kliens and like them a lot but those bucks are about as inexpensive as they come new.


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be making the spikes good and long to reach through the fluff. I will be using them to climb a couple trees a weekend every once in a while.


----------



## Wishie22 (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you planning on fabricating the spikes just to make them or save $?

I understand that the current style of spikes produced are through trial and error through the years. Then again some fabricator had to have come up with the current product too.

Understand that the spikes produced and sold in today's market have been tested to meet established tolerances, criteria, etc..


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 9, 2009)

Both. 

And yes, I know...I run a machine and welding shop, I'm jack of all trades...not a moron.  I figure out how to make and or repair all kinds of things for all kinds of people for a living. Mine will be from a little heavier material for a strength/safety margin, will cost me some weight, but for occasional use, I'm not worried about it.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 9, 2009)

David B said:


> This is what I have in mind for shanks....I wear Caterpillar Alaskas.
> 
> http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Spurs_5/Climbers-426



a) those are not adjustable for length.. ensure you measure well or you will be sorry -- I understand you will not use a lot of times.. but even 30 minutes in climbers can make you sore if you are not properly equipped and not use to it.
b) the gaffs on here are not for trees.. need to be longer.. much longer for some trees.
c) would not recommend making your own - if you do at least try to borrow somebodies as a model. Not worth saving a few dollars and having an accident. The shape of the gaff is very critical to its ability to hold properly and not cut out during climb or resting period. The angle and shape has been designed and refined over the years. As in any other piece of personal climbing gear not worth taking risks.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 9, 2009)

David B said:


> Both.
> 
> And yes, I know...I run a machine and welding shop, I'm jack of all trades...



Ok..so you have the tools to machine it. Good.. but would still recommend borrowing a pair if you can -- get the sizing down and measure it.. and copy the gaff very closely for angles - length - etc. If you can not borrow a pair, then perhaps we can send you some pics and sizing -- if necessary somebody here can size some with calipers and get some pretty accurate measurements.


----------



## dandandatreeman (Dec 9, 2009)

I would get the gaffs ( the bashlin ones $64) and be careful! Alot of people that have no climbing experiance get killed monthly! Also go to pawn shops...could find them for cheap. make sure you have at least a 2 3/4 tree gaff.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 9, 2009)

I wonder if you are doing a bunch of Tamarisk, (horsetail Pines) El Centro is a tough market. You can get a cheap pair of spikes for less than your effort to try not to. Oh well, have fun.
Jeff, (probably got a few sets sittin around)


----------



## shadowmike (Dec 9, 2009)

I too made my first pair of hooks took some time to get them fitted just right and some creativity to come up with some pads and straps but they worked good and they were not to uncomfortable for short climbs at least to make long story short a month later i owned a pair of bucks with stiff wrap pads do yourself a favor and spend the money you will be glad you did i was


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 10, 2009)

jefflovstrom said:


> I wonder if you are doing a bunch of Tamarisk, (horsetail Pines) El Centro is a tough market. You can get a cheap pair of spikes for less than your effort to try not to. Oh well, have fun.
> Jeff, (probably got a few sets sittin around)



Well, howdy neighbor. Yeah, Tamarisk, Tamarack, Tamarix, Salt Cedar, heard 'em called everything. I clear/trim them for friends occasionally. I grew up in the woods in WA and enjoy cutting every once in a while. 

If ya got some around, how much ya want for some?


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 10, 2009)

Interesting info, some good specific stuff. 

http://reviews.ebay.com/Climbers-the-2-different-types-uses-buying-safety_W0QQugidZ10000000002111129


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 10, 2009)

Why will you be climbing these cedars? I read your other post, guess you are removing them?


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 10, 2009)

Trimming some, removing some. I'm not as good at "free" climbing as I was when I was a kid. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 10, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Why will you be climbing these cedars? I read your other post, guess you are removing them?





David B said:


> Trimming some, removing some. I'm not as good at "free" climbing as I was when I was a kid. :biggrinbounce2:









On your mark... Get Set... Goooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

Let the debate begin


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## RacerX (Dec 11, 2009)

David B said:


>




Trimming with spurs?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 11, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Let the debate begin



:taped:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 11, 2009)

*lol*

I just realized he is also the one that is doing pruning by ripping the limbs off with a deuce and a half so I guess hes not worried about some little holes in a tree from spikes.


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha, Stihl-O-Matic is catching on.


----------

